# Felt very strong Earthquake in Guwahati



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

I was playing GTA V as usual and my bed started to shake like I'm in boat. I never faced an earthquake before so I though someone is shaking my bed , I saw no one was there. I thought something must be under my bed. But I couldn't find the reason and my mind didn't think even a single time that it is an EQ. It lasted for about 15 seconds. After it stopped I looked google and found that its common here in North East India as It is earthquake prone region. But after receiving a call from my home at Lucknow & Bahraich I switched to news and found that It was *7.9 Richter Scale*  All over north India.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2015)

THe EQ started in Nepal and moved south towards India.. I sincerely hope no one was hurt !


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

I was like zero mind zero thought. Never felt anything like this. I was on the second floor of the building


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 25, 2015)

The first earthquake I felt was when my friend was playing death metal songs.
He said , he felt earthquake. I said , dude its the song man. Step down the volume a bit.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2015)

Alok said:


> I switched to news and found that It was *7.9 Richter Scale*  All over north India.



It's the intensity and depth that decides the extent of damage. And the distance too. Idiotic journalism by newspapers.

M7.9 - 29km
M7.9 - 29km ESE of Lamjung, Nepal


----------



## icebags (Apr 25, 2015)

i felt quake here in kolkata too, but i was having my weekend morning sleep, so i thought i was dreaming.


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's the intensity and depth that decides the extent of damage. And the distance too. Idiotic journalism by newspapers.
> 
> M7.9 - 29km
> M7.9 - 29km ESE of Lamjung, Nepal



I see. thanks for info. Journalism is shame and  too my knowledge


----------



## Vyom (Apr 25, 2015)

I am in Delhi and was on second floor of some building. Felt the tremors quite strongly. Probably the first time I felt it so clearly. Many people including me rushed to ground floor through stairs.

It's common to feel after shocks with an earthquake of this intensity. Felt aftershocks two times.


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

more than 100 lives in nepal including 30 guides on mount Everest


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 25, 2015)

I was half asleep on my bed at that time as I slept late at night. Lying on the bed on my back, I felt as if my blood vessels are opening that's why I am feeling the sensation of vibration on my back. Looked at the water bottle and the water in that too was shaking. Because I was half asleep I thought that maybe I might have moved somewhat on the bed that's why the water in the bottle near my bed was shaking as well. 

I actually felt good about the vibrating sensation on my back though. And I remained in that position to get maximum comfort.

Till that time didnt realised that it was an earthquake. After an hour, switched on the TV and they showed that it was 7.9 intensity quake. I was like wtf?!!

I am in UP. So, the impact was much lesser here. After that I thought, if the center would have been in India then I would have certainly not be able to understand what was happening in that situation. And it could have been worse for me.


----------



## gemini90 (Apr 25, 2015)

*Nepal Earthquake* - You will have to search through gutters to find such cretins -



> Kanchan Gupta @KanchanGupta · 3h 3 hours ago
> 
> Another swine looking for trough. “@laveypj: Already our mission workers are there to help the people and tell them the goodness of Jesus.India is in need of knowing true God."



Just like they did after tsunami



> Kanchan Gupta @KanchanGupta · 3h 3 hours ago
> 
> Suddenly swines all over. “@GlobalOutfittrs: Nepal rocked by magnitude 7.9 quake, fatalities certain. May they find Jesus' love & strength."



While the Indian Gov is working hard to provide relief sending 14 NDRF teams, C-17 , C-130.



> PMO India retweeted
> Narendra Modi @narendramodi · 12m 12 minutes ago
> 
> Spoke to PM Sushil Koirala, who is in transit in Bangkok on his way to Kathmandu. Assured all support & assistance during this tough time.





> MOD Spokesperson: Indian Army Team in Mount Everest Area is safe and will now conduct rescue operations.


----------



## snap (Apr 25, 2015)

Umm, can we keep this thread strictly about the earthquake? ^^


----------



## Lenny (Apr 25, 2015)

I saw the news from various news media and the images were devastating. Hope the people of Nepal and other that got hit can recover from this fast. 

Prayers to all those who died, injured, lost someone or something really important.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 25, 2015)

I was sitting upon a chair besides my office desk,when my head and body started to reel. Initially I thought that I must have some blood pressure problem or any health issue,but suddenly a commotion from some of my colleagues aroused all of us and we ran down to the ground floor out on the streets.Everywhere from various office buildings people were panick stricken  and most of them were on the streets. This was the location at Park Street,Kolkata,West bengal.
Though tremors felt were not so severe here at Kolkata.


----------



## gemini90 (Apr 25, 2015)

Dainik Bhaskar ‏@DainikBhaskar 2m2 minutes ago

एवरेस्ट बेस कैंप से 18 शव निकाले गए, 13 शवों को भारतीय सेना ने निकाला.....

.............................................................................

BSNL will charge local rates for all India Nepal Calls on their Network for three days.
Indigo Airlines and other major airlines have waived off cancellation or rescheduling charges for next week.

..............................................................................

NDRF and IAF

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CDcNC5yVEAAMB7H.jpg

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CDcM_y9VIAEI2LL.jpg

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CDcRSujVIAEOpcm.jpg

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CDcK-TDVAAAsb2T.jpg

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CDcUtaiUgAAl3Aq.jpg

A little while ago. NDRF team in kathmandu

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CDcUykMUkAEHacA.jpg

..........................................................................................

Sushma Swaraj @SushmaSwaraj · 3m 3 minutes ago

We have contacted Baba Ramdev in Kathmandu. He wishes to be there in this hour of crisis.
71 retweets 46 favorites
Sushma Swaraj @SushmaSwaraj · 7m 7 minutes ago

Indian Air Force is evacuating 250 persons from Kathmandu today. Please ask your relatives to get in touch with Indian mission there.
256 retweets 97 favorites
Sushma Swaraj @SushmaSwaraj · 11m 11 minutes ago

Vikas Swarup Verified account
‏@MEAIndia

RT @eoiktmnp IAF Aircraft with 52 Indians onboard to leave for Delhi, more aircrafts on the way to evacuate stranded Indians in Nepal.

Vikas Swarup @MEAIndia · 11m 11 minutes ago

Relief efforts:
Enroute 
IL-76 163 NDRF personnel,5 sniffer dogs, 28 tons of relief
C-17 Globemaster III 96 NDRF personnel &15 tonnes (2/2)
39 retweets 19 favorites
View translation
Vikas Swarup @MEAIndia · 12m 12 minutes ago

Relief efforts for #NepalEarthquake : 
In Kathmandu
IAF’s C-130 Superhercules - 39 NDRF personn & 3.5 tonnes of relief (1/2)
10 retweets 6 favorites


On Sushmaji's Timeline. Great way to reach people in need.It can be institutionalised by putting a team under MEA to coornidate all help tweets.

anuradha &#8207 [MENTION=5847]Anu[/MENTION]_nikumbh 1h1 hour ago

@SushmaSwaraj I had been trying hard since afternun to reach to MEA nos.My dad is in Kathmandu I m unable 2contact him plz help ppl like us.
38 retweets 15 favorites

Sushma SwarajVerified account
‏@SushmaSwaraj

Pl give your father's details. We will try to reach him [MENTION=5847]Anu[/MENTION]_nikumbh


anuradha &#8207 [MENTION=5847]Anu[/MENTION]_nikumbh 59m59 minutes ago

@SushmaSwaraj His name is Wasudeosingh Nikumbh. Age 63. From: Nagpur
27 retweets 11 favorites

Sushma SwarajVerified account
‏@SushmaSwaraj

Where should we contact him in Nepal ? [MENTION=5847]Anu[/MENTION]_nikumbh

Suparna Singh &#8207 [MENTION=306406]Suparna[/MENTION]_Singh 47m47 minutes ago

@SushmaSwaraj all helplines busy. Trying to get info on Dr Sridhar Reddy. Last seen near Peak 38 Lodge at dingboche. Pls help.
15 retweets 7 favorites

Sushma SwarajVerified account
‏@SushmaSwaraj

His phone number ? [MENTION=306406]Suparna[/MENTION]_Singh



Sushma Swaraj @SushmaSwaraj · 24m 24 minutes ago

My colleague [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]Goyal has offered to send engineers and equipment to restore the power grids in Nepal
459 retweets 284 favorites


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

Nepal eq is third strongest since 1897 in Indian continent. Wiki says in 1934 (Nepal-Bihar EQ), it completely destroyed Kathmandu and Muzaffarpur costing over 20k lives 

- - - Updated - - -

Acc. to USGS today's eq was only 2 km deep.


----------



## gemini90 (Apr 26, 2015)

#Quake #Update AI will carry relief material on priority basis, free of charge on its flts to KTM ex DEL & CCU to help quake-affected.

— Air India (@airindiain) April 25, 2015

As a part of our effort to assist affected people in Nepal, we will carry relief material for the next week free of charge.

— Jet Airways (@jetairways) April 25, 2015

@IndiGo6E on standby to carry relief materials to Kathmandu free of charge

— Aditya Ghosh (@AdityaGhosh6E) April 25, 2015

Accredited relief orgs email earthquakerelief@spicejet.com to transport emergency relief supplies, doctors at no charge #NepalEarthquake

— SpiceJet (@flyspicejet) April 25, 2015

- - - Updated - - -



As instructed by MR   [MENTION=300876]SureshP[/MENTION]prabhu, 1 lakh Rail Neer bottles being despatched to Kathmandu as relief by IR. Tonight.

— Ministry of Railways (@RailMinIndia)

- - - Updated - - -

Vikas Swarup @MEAIndia · 2m 2 minutes ago

RT @eoiktmnp 312 stranded Indians evacuated from Nepal in 3 IAF flights carrying 52, 100 and 160 Indians #NepalEarthquake


Vikas Swarup @MEAIndia · 9h 9 hours ago 

285 NDRF team members have been flown in from India in 3 IAF aircrafrts to assist Nepal Army in rescue operations @MEAIndia #NepalEarthquake


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2015)

*EQ felt again . Just as I type *   .

strong same as yesterday

I'm in open btw . safe


----------



## gemini90 (Apr 26, 2015)

Aftershocks will go on for a week. 6+ ought to be normal expectation. 

This is how you describe your help:
*pbs.twimg.com/media/CDf2xRJUkAAckcX.jpg
*pbs.twimg.com/media/CDf2xSZUgAABT5c.jpg

100,000 meals a day!

and this is how you DONT, 
*pbs.twimg.com/media/CDf6VemUUAAgzaD.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 26, 2015)

Current U.P. Govt is one of the dumbest political parties , I have seen in my life.


----------



## gemini90 (Apr 26, 2015)

In addition to the material sent yesterday,

Shiv Aroor ‏@ShivAroor 20m20 minutes ago >>

Being airlifted to Kathmandu today:
8000 blankets
500 tents
14 tons food
6 tons cooked food
34 paramedics
1 ton medicines
100 stretchers
3 field hospitals
1 additional NDRF team

Heavy machines are also the need of the hour for S&R.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 26, 2015)

Spoiler






gemini90 said:


> In addition to the material sent yesterday,
> 
> Shiv Aroor ‏@ShivAroor 20m20 minutes ago >>
> 
> ...






Modi Team is doing an excellent Job. Keep it up.


----------



## gemini90 (Apr 26, 2015)

More Indians return home. A C-17 with 52 passengers and IL-76 with 200 passengers enroute to Delhi.

— Vikas Swarup (@MEAIndia) April 26, 2015

- - - Updated - - -

From twitter:

TIMES NOW ‏@TimesNow 17m17 minutes ago
#NepalEarthquake IAF helicopters are flying almost non-stop since this morning: @SpokespersonMoD

TIMES NOW ‏@TimesNow 17m17 minutes ago
Nepalese Army pilots are also flying on board Indian helicopters to familiarise the Indian pilots with the terrain: @SpokespersonMoD

TIMES NOW ‏@TimesNow 4m4 minutes ago
In support of Nepalese Army, IAF has rescued 171 people in 21 sorties. IAF has deployed 4 MI 17 V5 & 2 MI 17 helicopters: @SpokespersonMoD

- - - Updated - - -

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CDgsEDDUgAAJXKc.png:large

- - - Updated - - -



*A 2 star officer of the army has gone to take charge of army relief efforts while the chief of NDRF (National Disaster Response Force) has also gone today morning.*


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 26, 2015)

kudos to the GoI for the swift response!

of those who died at Saagarmaatha, a google exec. was one.

also, a bit about magnitude and intensity here - This one was big but The Big One is yet to come, say experts | The Indian Express


----------



## gemini90 (Apr 26, 2015)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CDhIZmsUkAAdtR8.jpg
*pbs.twimg.com/media/CDhIZvxUUAEFuqo.jpg
*pbs.twimg.com/media/CDhIZFsUgAAxoaj.jpg

ADG PI - INDIAN ARMY @adgpi · 18m 18 minutes ago

Multinational coordination centre being setup. At PPO Pokhra addl HQ is being established for relief operations. #OpMaitri #NepalEarthquake
50 retweets 33 favorites
ADG PI - INDIAN ARMY @adgpi · 19m 19 minutes ago

10 satellite phones sent to Nepal for communications #OpMaitri #NepalEarthquake
53 retweets 32 favorites
ADG PI - INDIAN ARMY @adgpi · 20m 20 minutes ago

Ten Engineer Task Forces consisting manpower,skid steers & JCBs being send. One ETF already reached Nepal #OpMaitri #NepalEarthquake
45 retweets 29 favorites
ADG PI - INDIAN ARMY @adgpi · 21m 21 minutes ago

18 Medical Teams being deployed in Nepal including 6 teams which have already reached

04 IAF MI 17 Hepters took off for rescue to Dhadind, Charikot, Chatauran & Gorkha


Reuters - 09:07 GMT:

Russia is dispatching aircraft with highly-qualified rescue teams to Nepal, reported Deputy Emergency Minister Vladimir Stepanov. The first two flights are set to leave Moscow at 4pm (13:00 GMT), with more to follow within the nearest future. The teams will arrive with all the necessary equipment and are expected to undertake rescue operations immediately upon arrival.

---------------------------------------------

Vikas Swarup @MEAIndia · 46m 46 minutes ago

#NepalEarthquake *Number of evacuated Indians in six IAF flights reaches 1050.* More flights expected tonight.

- - - Updated - - -


ADG PI - INDIAN ARMY @adgpi · 16m 16 minutes ago

Focus on interior areas as chances of epidemic high due to damage and inaccessibility of relief forces. #NepalEarthquake #OpMaitri

ADG PI - INDIAN ARMY @adgpi · 18m 18 minutes ago

300 oxygen cylinders located at Bengdubi, India being dispatched to Nepal on account of problems in Kathmandu oxygen plant #OpMaitri


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 26, 2015)

If you are at Guwahati, earthquake is a common thing here, though not of this intensity, but of 4 to 5 Richer Scale.

By the way I am unable to connect to many phone numbers in Nepal. I have some friends there.


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2015)

bubusam13 said:


> If you are at Guwahati, earthquake is a common thing here, though not of this intensity, but of 4 to 5 Richer Scale.
> .



Yeah I know about himalayan belt but this was lot more than common.


----------



## gemini90 (Apr 27, 2015)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CDlyICxUsAA3zco.jpg:large


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2015)

Person Finder: 2015 Nepal Earthquake

*i.imgur.com/bofhxU8.png?1


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 27, 2015)

also, the perennially bashed airtel has waived off any charges on calls made from India to Nepal till today midnight (as a 'small gesture', in its own words). got an SMS today itself.


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> *pbs.twimg.com/media/CDlyICxUsAA3zco.jpg:large



Is that even related to the incident ?

Look at the date before posting.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 27, 2015)

> India’s efforts to help Nepal in its hour of crisis drew all-round support and appreciation in Parliament on Monday as both Houses set aside business to discuss the earthquake that has flattened large parts of the mountainous country and damaged adjoining areas of India.
> Members of the Lok Sabha also unanimously decided to donate a month’s salary towards the relief effort even as Rajya Sabha MPs said they should be allowed to use their MPLADS funds for helping Nepal.
> Appreciative of the Government’s efforts, MPs were quick to point out that the horrific earthquake has a lesson for India; particularly the need to balance development with environmental concerns. Cutting across party lines, MPs urged the Government to ensure preparatory mechanisms are in place with adequate measures for quick response should a natural disaster of similar magnitude strike India.







> Union Information & Technology Minister Ravi Shankar Prasad, in turn, used the discussion in the Rajya Sabha to urge people not to use social media platforms to spread rumours. He was referring to predictions of earthquakes being circulated on social media platforms all of Saturday.



if any of you are receiving such messages or posts, you know what to do.



> Congress and Trinamool Congress MPs in the Rajya Sabha stressed the need to fill vacant positions in the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA). According to TMC member Derek O’Brien, the NDMA Board currently has only three members as against a sanctioned strength of 12.





> Dravida Munnetra Kazhagam’s Kanimozhi suggested in the Rajya Sabha that the Government follow the example set by West Bengal in having four-digit number help lines instead of 10-digit as the shorter number is easier memorise.





> Stating that Nepal’s tragedy is India’s grief, Biju Janata Dal member B. Mahtab lamented in the Lok Sabha that there was lot of information available about the damage caused in Nepal, but nothing was known about the situation in Tibet. “We should also stand with the affected people in Lhasa.”



some nice & good ideas being echoed; though not sure about this --> 





> In both Houses representatives of Bihar-based parties – the Janata Dal (United), Rashtriya Janata Dal and Lok Janshakti Party – wanted the Government to declare a national calamity and _announce a special package_ for the State in view of the extent of the damage caused to Bihar by the earthquake.



MPs urge govt. to fill up NDMA vacancies, balance development with environmental considerations - The Hindu

but feels good that sometimes even the most quarrelsome can unite and speak/work in unison (apart from when a salary-hike chance knocks the Parliament-doors), atleast in the times of disasters (doesn't happen everytime).


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 28, 2015)

a few updates:

- china playing games at this time too; apparently miffed with the Indian intervention and assistance; complaining to Nepal that India is trespassing into chinese territory for surveillance on the pretext of helping Nepal; Shri Rajiv Malhotra had tweeted a few days back for India to remain cautious of chinese intervention.
- news of courage & humane spiritedness - Kantipur news channel staff of Kathmandu still broadcasting news & updates from its damaged premises; Radio Nepal RJ also continues his work and trying to lift the spirits of the people; a taxi driver named Narendra from Kathmandu searched for and drove several injured on the day of the quake to hospitals, and saved the lives of 10-12 people thus; Swami Ramdev's organisation adopts 500 Nepalese children.


----------

